# Free saltwater fishing from land or pier in Tidewater



## VA_Fisher (Jul 24, 2007)

Are there any GOOD spots to sink some squid or gudgeons from ? 

I used to fish at the small pier at the Tidewater Comm College in Suffolk but it got washed away by Isabel I think. I know fishing was still available from shore a while ago but I don't know of any more places to go that are free besides the TCC place and Bennett's Creek park in Suffolk.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

as long as you have a license and are not in someones back yard you can fish just about anywhere that you find water


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

TCC is still a decent place to fish if you don't mind walking on rocks and litter.

Jones Creek Landing in Carrolton has a free pier.

Then there is the surf at Chix, Lesner, Lynnhaven and Rudee... you may have to pay for parking in some areas.

Good luck!


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Chickahominy Park on Rte 5 in williamsburg you pull some cats on squid


----------



## RickyG (Aug 5, 2007)

The limited hours kinda stink, but Craney Island is open for fishing during the work week. It's closed on Fri, Sat, Sun. And, when it's open, it's only day light hours. You'd have to call to make sure. I know you have to sign in at the office every visit. Info is available on the internet. Just Google it. Excellent bank fishing place.


----------



## RickyG (Aug 5, 2007)

*One more thing about Craney*

One more thing about Craney Island... you can ride the entire perimeter and look for stripers to cast to in the fall season. The northern(ish) side that parallels the James offers some of the deepest water in the area that you can reach from shore.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Try the pier next to the Jordan Bridge.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I didnt know there was a pier there


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> I didnt know there was a pier there


Yep! On the Chesapeake side. Pier was built about 3 years ago and is only available in daylight hours. I don't know what they have been catching there lately. Was good crabbing with ring traps or hand lines and a long handle net.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

could you give me an idea of how to get there?


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Take Elm Ave. around the back of the Norfolk Naval Shipyard and it will lead directly to the Jordon Bridge. OR Go north On Victory Blvd. until you get to the shipyard., take a right and you're about 2 blocks from the bridge. In either case, cross the bridge [.75c] and you will see the pier on your right on the Chesapeake side.

When you pull into the parking area, follow all the way around to your right and you will see the parking area and covered pavilion for the pier [no charge]. There is a boat ramp there too. The pier is free and well put together; but, it's small compared to the bay / ocean piers.

If ya go, let me know how ya do. I may go over there when we get a decent day [not so hot] and do some crabbing.


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

hey advisor, i will go with you sometime next week when i get back from tennessee


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi Q. Gon'na hold ya to it ... IF the heat lets up a little.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Other free spots. . . 

Hilton Elementry school has a pier behind it. 225 River Road, Newport News.

There is free pier at King-Lincoln Park at the corner of 6th Street and Jefferson in Newport News.

There is a free pier just east of the North end of the Coleman Bridge where RT 17 crosses the York River.

There is a free pier at the end of Tidemill road in York County. (Tidemill is off of Big Bethel Road near the intersection of Victory Blvd and Big Bethel Rd.)

Beach fishing at Grandview Park (State Park Drive) at the end of Beach Road in Hampton.

Tom


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Any free piers in Va. Beach???


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

there are good folks on this board who actually live in southern norfolk and Im sure they dont appreciate your comments like that so keep them to yourself


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I sometimes put in at the Jordan and that pier is always swamped with crab lines and poles....its a very short pier and im not sure it would be very worthwile...


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

J-E-T-S said:


> Any free piers in Va. Beach???


c'mon now..ain't nothin free in Va Beach..hear theyre gonna start taxin the air soon..lol


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

Tom Powers said:


> There is a free pier at the end of Tidemill road in York County. (Tidemill is off of Big Bethel Road near the intersection of Victory Blvd and Big Bethel Rd.)
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


i looked for the pier at the end of tidemill road and couldn't find it yesterday, it just ends at some apartment complex on water but with a sign that says no trespassing, maybe i was on the wrong end of it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

A lot of shallow water all around that pier from what I have seen *all but mud flats at low tide* but havent fished it.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Jones Creek Pier*

Anyone caught anything decent at the Jones Creek Pier in Carrolton off Boundary Rd?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

For tidemill road look for the one n York County. 

Nearest big intersection is Big Bethel Road and Victory Blvd. Turn towards the fire station/high school. Tidemill road intersects Big Bethel road just the other side of Tabb High School.

Tom

PS The sign on Tidemill Rd says 25 mph and they really mean it.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I know at the academy at the end of mercury blvd in hampton there's a pier that you can fish off.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

I was just wondering about Jones Creek pier, as our saltwater licence fees built the pier, which seems to be well off the beaten path...wondering if anything is ever caught off of it?


----------

